# 73-87 Chevy/GMC trucks



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

whos got a 73-87 chevy or gmc truck in there fleet lets see em. I got two of them heres one of mine.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Here is mine...For sale once I'm sure we have no more snow coming. It's time for a diesel dump truck.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice trucks guys. I always liked red and black two-tones....

Probably everyone has seen mine but here it is anyways...


----------



## Swampdonkey (Dec 13, 2004)

This one is my "NEW" 87 I hope to get it painted this summer.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice. Toughest looking model years.


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

Here's my 1976 with an 1988 Ford box.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8594&stc=1


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is one of my 87's. Fuel injected, front axle with leaf springs, 14 years of parts interchangability, and you can't kill 'em!


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Well i don't have one, however it would be my truck of choice if i could find a decent one. Just have to get rid of the bronco  

Anyway if anyone is looking for a cab, i ran across this in my search for a truck.

77 Chevy cab, PW, PDL, AC, AT, 95% RUST FREE. Have clear title and vin. Has doors and glass, interior incomplete. $250 317-899-3536 Indianapolis

* Please note this is not mine, i found it in the Trader paper * (traderindiana.com) 

Sounds like a good deal to me for someone that needs it.

All_Clear


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good buy!

Maybe you can pick it up for me and trade for that Ford 6 engine I have...  

Too bad its so far away...


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i figured its a great deal, if someone hasnt already nabbed it.

Thats a bit of a distance to trade lol


----------



## mikes plowing (Jan 10, 2005)

Hear is one of my 87 blazer.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Can't beat those old straight axles*

Here is my 1987 K5. I'll post more pix this week! Got to clean her up first!


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*My Other 2nd Gen GM4x4*

This is a picture of my 1984 3/4 tom GMC. I love this truck! I've had this one for 5 years. It was in bad mechanical condition. Oh ya......it's a DIESEL. 6.2L/TH400 4:10 gearing and it gets 18-20mpg!
It was a Texas truck but it needs a paint job bad. Next project!
"Keep-0n-4Wheelin'"


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

here is a not so good pic of my81 c30 with sander


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Gorgeous trucks guys! I think that was the best looking body style Chevy/GMC ever came out with.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

My first truck......


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

*Another I had*

This was 3 yrs ago....


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

Dad's old beast
1978 K10


----------



## King-Suburban (Nov 28, 2005)

*Rusty*

Here is my first plow truck... bought it originally for the motor.... But I can't get myself to tear the truck apart... I will probably replace the body on it next summer.

1984 Chevrolet K30 with a 454 and TH400 tranny equiped with an old school Western cable run electric over hydraulic snow plow.

















Any suggestions on maintenance and use of this plow would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

Heres mine


----------



## yellow78ford (Sep 4, 2005)

I like your truck Thomason. What size lift and tire?


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

looks likje a 3 to 5 inch amnd about 35 inch tires


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

I still have yet to learn all the specs of this truck but....

It is a four inch lift and 38.5 inch Groundhawgs on it... but the are like 20 years old and kinda dry rotted so im lookin to get new tires for it soon.


----------

